# I just won first prize in the TDPRI raffle!



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I just won this!

[video=youtube;Q4M1TQefeYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4M1TQefeYk[/video]

I donate every year, I never expected to ever win!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Sweet! Congrats


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Excellent!! They always have wicked Tele giveaways!

Enjoy it to the fullest.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Congrats....


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Way to go... I participate every year, but like you never expect to win. Just goes to show you eventually your number will come up. Congrats!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice.

That's a great early Christmas present.

What's TDPRI?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

Milkman said:


> What's TDPRI?


*T*elecaster *D*iscussion *P*age *R*e*i*ssue

I think.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

That's a fantastically nice guitar. Nice!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CONGRATS! ...You must be pumped!

Approximately when do you hope to receive it?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Nice.
> 
> That's a great early Christmas present.
> 
> What's TDPRI?


http://www.tdpri.com/forum/index.php a pretty busy and well categorized guitar site.

tdu - congrats, those selects are outrageously nice!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

greco said:


> approximately when do you hope to receive it?


Yesterday!!

Haaaa!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Very very cool. Does it come with Redd Volkaert's fingers?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Sweet! Congratulations!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Congrats - that forum has significantly more members than this one.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

That's fantastic. The odds were against you, they get a lot of entrants. Congratulations.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats TDU. I too "donate" to the TDPRI forum. Nice to see someone from this side of the border win.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

congrats. those fender select models are absolutely stunning.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Congrats! I don't think I need to tell you I'm very envious, jealous even. It looks fantastic, really nice finish and wood grain. I love Tele's!


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice, I haven't heard so I'm assuming nothing coming my way :-( Oh well, that's why it's a donation.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

And he's wearing a "Canada" cap too-how prescient is that? Awesome for you bud, congrats.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Well done!! Congrats!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

greco said:


> CONGRATS! ...You must be pumped!
> 
> Approximately when do you hope to receive it?
> 
> ...


They emailed me right after the draw asking for my address so they could ship it out "ASAP". So I am not exactly sure, but soon. The day they do the drawing is a busy day I'm guessing since there are so many prizes, so I wouldn't be surprised if it takes them a few days. They have been doing this raffle for a long time though, so they are probably pretty on the ball.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That's awesome, post the NGD when it arrives!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats! That's great!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow! Congrats, those are beautiful guitars.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

That is awesome! I'll post when I win that CBC contest.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

nice win - that is a beauty Tele! makes it even sweeter that you won it - congrats man!!!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

That's a great looking Tele. Congratulations. I guess this means I didn't win anything. Let us know how you like the "belly cut" on it.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

man, that's really cool! good for you man!


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats TDU.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> That's a great looking Tele. Congratulations. I guess this means I didn't win anything. Let us know how you like the "belly cut" on it.


I am generally a traditionalist when it comes to Teles, but it's going to be a great chance to try a model I would/could never own! I am definitely interested in the weight being that it's chambered.

Thanks guys.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Congrats! Seems like a lot of Canadians win over there.....I won a body w/refinishing and hardware a couple of years back. Became my Shell Pink telecaster.....great guitar with a very light swamp ash body from Brian Poe.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

holy crap, congratulations torndownunit!!

that is a killer tele!

and belated congrats to noman, that is a beauty as well


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Congrats man. What a cool guitar. Great idea with the strat saddles. Don't wipe Redd's mojo off it when you get it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool--always nice to win a guitar or guitar related gear.

Enjoy!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Well it looks like I will be at the mercy of customs when it comes to when I get the guitar. I took first class USPS shipping option because the thoughts of the possible brokerage fees on a guitar of this value scare the crap out of me (international winners responsible for any fees like that, which is fair). I would never in 1000 years be importing a guitar of this value normally lol. So, I had to take what I can afford. Christmas season is not the ideal time, so it could be a week, it could be 3.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

awesome...........enjoy in good health..........cheers, Gerry


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

torndownunit said:


> Well it looks like I will be at the mercy of customs when it comes to when I get the guitar. I took first class USPS shipping option because the thoughts of the possible brokerage fees on a guitar of this value scare the crap out of me (international winners responsible for any fees like that, which is fair). I would never in 1000 years be importing a guitar of this value normally lol. So, I had to take what I can afford. Christmas season is not the ideal time, so it could be a week, it could be 3.


You'll pay HST (13%) plus the Canada Post handling fee (usually about $5.00).


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Merlin said:


> You'll pay HST (13%) plus the Canada Post handling fee (usually about $5.00).


Ya that I am ok with. A complete unknown amount of bullshit courier brokerage fees, I am not. Plus, I have had many items get through without taxes using USPS. In fact, more guitars have gotten through without paying taxes than I have payed taxes on. It's not a sure thing, but it does happen. That will never happen with a courier though.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

They might mark it as GIFT for you since it is a prize (though not technically a gift).

Regardless, as you said...some things get through no problem and no taxes! I do think the handling fee is up to $8 on large items though.

Regardless #2: great guitar for taxes? I'd love to be able to buy a guitar for 'taxes only'!

Good for you man. Enjoy it!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> Well it looks like I will be at the mercy of customs when it comes to when I get the guitar. I took first class USPS shipping option because the thoughts of the possible brokerage fees on a guitar of this value scare the crap out of me (international winners responsible for any fees like that, which is fair). I would never in 1000 years be importing a guitar of this value normally lol. So, I had to take what I can afford. Christmas season is not the ideal time, so it could be a week, it could be 3.


This is why I sometimes don't enter online contests that originate outside of Canada--sure I can get something for well below the cost of buying it here--but once I pay GST, brokerage (even if it's just Canada Post's $5), and if it was made outside of the US or Mexico--duty--I might wind up paying more than I can afford to spend--no matter how good a deal it would be.

But that also depends on what it is--some things I already have so I won't go for it--but if it's something I'd like and have been looking at getting--I would be more likely to go for it.

So far that hasn't been an issue--I paid a few bucks for a delay pedal, which is something I wanted to get any way.

But hopefully this will work out well for you.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I won a set of Wolfetone pickups a few weeks ago. They had a $300 value. They arrived in my mailbox without any signature or money required. The package was marked "gift" and "$25 value" though. That is a little more difficult to do with a guitar. If they put the actual value on the paperwork you will probably get dinged for HST even if it is marked gift. Still a good deal I'd say.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

zontar said:


> This is why I sometimes don't enter online contests that originate outside of Canada--sure I can get something for well below the cost of buying it here--but once I pay GST, brokerage (even if it's just Canada Post's $5), and if it was made outside of the US or Mexico--duty--I might wind up paying more than I can afford to spend--no matter how good a deal it would be.
> 
> But that also depends on what it is--some things I already have so I won't go for it--but if it's something I'd like and have been looking at getting--I would be more likely to go for it.
> 
> ...


I don't really care about the taxes personally. If I have to pay them, I am totally fine with that. I just take exception to the courier brokerage fees because they are a sham, so I won't have it shipped that way. It doesn't matter if it's a contest or not. I won't buy from anyone who uses UPS or Fedex either. In fact, I try to not even use companies that use them domestically just on principal. I hate both companies.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks like I'm going to have to join that site, with all the Canadian luck going on there. 8)

Yes, carriers across the boarder suck. Isn't it if's shipped "air" by these couriers,
that you don't get dinged with the brokerage, as if shipped by land?

I don't know if it can be insured if sent as a gift?
If so, that's what the taxes will be based on, brokerage fee too, if applicable.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats! That is a sweeeeeet tele.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> I won't buy from anyone who uses UPS or Fedex either. In fact, I try to not even use companies that use them domestically just on principal. I hate both companies.


Me too. I have in the past but I try to avoid it at all costs. I was furious when I won a nice pickup on eBay at a decent price and the guy sent it UPS after I discussed United States Postal Service with him. I got hit with a brokerage fee that took it from decent buy to 'I could have got it for less brand new'. Many people in the US don't realize that Canadians get hit with that crap when using FedEx or UPS.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I don't really care about the taxes personally. If I have to pay them, I am totally fine with that. I just take exception to the courier brokerage fees because they are a sham, so I won't have it shipped that way. It doesn't matter if it's a contest or not. I won't buy from anyone who uses UPS or Fedex either. In fact, I try to not even use companies that use them domestically just on principal. I hate both companies.


I'm the same way with cross border stuff. The taxes suck, but I don't begrudge paying those. It's the ridiculous brokerage fees that irk me.
As for domestic stuff, it's difficult to avoid using them.

Congrats on the win!
I was in on the festivities as well. They must have thrown the dart a little too high.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey, congrats on the win torndown. That's a nice looking and sounding tele.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

dodgechargerfan said:


> I'm the same way with cross border stuff. The taxes suck, but I don't begrudge paying those. It's the ridiculous brokerage fees that irk me.
> As for domestic stuff, it's difficult to avoid using them.
> 
> Congrats on the win!
> I was in on the festivities as well. They must have thrown the dart a little too high.


Ya I mean I don't LIKE taxes, but they exist and fair is fair as far as paying them at the border. There is no rational at all for brokerage fees though. And it's not like Fedex or UPS even do a very good job shipping internationally to warrant the premium. I have never had USPS damage an item on me, but have had both Fedex and UPS completely DESTROY items on me.

But anyway, it will be shipped next week so I don't know when it will arrive. As soon as it does, I'll get some photos up though!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> I don't really care about the taxes personally. If I have to pay them, I am totally fine with that. I just take exception to the courier brokerage fees because they are a sham, so I won't have it shipped that way. It doesn't matter if it's a contest or not. I won't buy from anyone who uses UPS or Fedex either. In fact, I try to not even use companies that use them domestically just on principal. I hate both companies.


That can be the worst part-from what I've learned here.

But sometimes the giveaways are higher priced stuff and the GST alone will be high for what it is if it's something I don't really need--I would prefer to spend the money one something I need or want.

but I get your point as well.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

You won Red?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The guitar arrived today guys! I have to let it climatize for awhile before I get it out, but I will get some photos up later.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> The guitar arrived today guys! I have to let it climatize for awhile before I get it out, but I will get some photos up later.


Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Here you go guys!


TDPRI-1st_Prize-2012-01 by torndownunits, on Flickr


TDPRI-1st_Prize-2012-02 by torndownunits, on Flickr


TDPRI-1st_Prize-2012-03 by torndownunits, on Flickr


TDPRI-1st_Prize-2012-04 by torndownunits, on Flickr


TDPRI-1st_Prize-2012-05 by torndownunits, on Flickr


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

good lord thats gorgeous.

congrats again.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Just when I thought my gas had subsided... WOW, that is one unbelievably beautiful Tele! Congatulations, you lucky dude!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

bluzfish said:


> Just when I thought my gas had subsided... WOW, that is one unbelievably beautiful Tele! Congatulations, you lucky dude!


Thanks guys. Photos can't really even do it justice. The figuring on the neck is ridiculous in person.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

That is simply stunning! Didn't know that Fender was capable of using such nice woods.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Oh geeze they picked a nice one, that is totally worthy of first prize indeed! Congrats, I hope you love it long time.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Holy crap. 

That looks like it might be a keeper (but if not... nudge nudge, wink wink)


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The thought of selling it had entered my mind when I heard I won, I won't deny that. I have never owned a guitar in this price rage (with the exception of my old Dean which has increased as it's aged) and never thought I would. I don't "need" a guitar this fancy. But... when you look at, its pretty hard to consider selling it. Not to mention, what you can't see is what it weighs about 5 lbs due to being chambered, but isn't neck heavy. Which is pretty damn cool for someone with a shoulder injury like myself.

The ONLY thought I still have is that I could likely trade this guitar for my dream guitar (that I figured I'd never own)... a Gretsch Duo Jet. They are of similar value.

But, I'll be holding onto it for awhile I think and enjoying it.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow. What a beauty!! Congratulations and Merry Christmas.

Don


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

That looks FANTASTIC!!

Enjoy!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Holy crap! She's a beauty! Don't you dare sell that Tele (without PM'ing me first). Congratulations.


torndownunit said:


> Here you go guys!
> 
> 
> TDPRI-1st_Prize-2012-01 by torndownunits, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow... that is something else to look at.. 

so...what's she sound like?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Beach Bob said:


> Wow... that is something else to look at..
> 
> so...what's she sound like?


It sounds very good. It definitely sounds like a Tele with tonal characteristics of a chambered body (articulate, woody tone). The pickups aren't very high output, and have a vintage tone. It's a unique sounding Tele. Not the twangiest, but a really rich rich tone. From my Tele experiences, probably converting it to a 3 saddle would up the twang factor a bit.

I find the compound radius neck pretty cool to play. It's also a fairly beefy neck, so it's a neat combination. Definitely and interesting mix of features.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lately I've been feeling content with my gear, enjoying everything without getting that driving urge to buy something new... until now. I want one of those Teles!

Edit- Being completely content is maybe something near impossible unless you're a monk. I did place a "Wanted" ad a couple of weeks ago but it was partially due to boredom and a pleasant surprise when I realized those new bills tend to stick together so you might end up with more than you first thought.

I wonder how long it'll take for the used market to be flooded with these?


----------

